# How about some Pasta?



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

I love pasta dishes.  Eaten in moderation they can be hearty meals.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

Here are some pasta recipes you might enjoy:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/topics/pasta.html


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 17, 2016)

I love pasta and make a mean lasagna.  We probably have pasta as a side dish about once a week these days.  Last served it with some chicken parmesan I made.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I love pasta and make a mean lasagna.  We probably have pasta as a side dish about once a week these days.  Last served it with some chicken parmesan I made.


Sounds yummy Bob.  I usually buy a frozen pasta dish because the portion is smaller than I normally would eat.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds yummy Bob.  I usually buy a frozen pasta dish because the portion is smaller than I normally would eat.



After I make something like a lasagna or a baked ziti dish, we'll cut it up into portions, wrap it well and then freeze it.  Keeps very well and makes a nice quick meal on nights when I don't feel like cooking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> After I make something like a lasagna or a baked ziti dish, we'll cut it up into portions, wrap it well and then freeze it.  Keeps very well and makes a nice quick meal on nights when I don't feel like cooking.


That's a very good idea.  If I could do that without wolfing it down before it hit the freezer I would. lol.  Maybe I will try with some will power.  lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

Here are some more pasta recipes:

http://www.myrecipes.com/pasta-recipes


----------



## Lon (Jun 17, 2016)

I love all kinds of Pasta but only eat DREAMFIELDS cause it's healthier.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

Lon said:


> I love all kinds of Pasta but only eat DREAMFIELDS cause it's healthier.


I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2016)

I like pasta too and used to make a homemade lasagna back in the day that was very good.  Now we mainly eat whole wheat pasta/spaghetti.  Sometimes we have it with a red sauce and sometimes we'll saute fresh baby portobello mushrooms in olive oil and use that as a topping.  At times we'll sautee shrimp instead.  I used to like to order pasta with cream sauces in restaurants, but I don't eat them anymore, I eat enough other things that put the weight on.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like pasta too and used to make a homemade lasagna back in the day that was very good.  Now we mainly eat whole wheat pasta/spaghetti.  Sometimes we have it with a red sauce and sometimes we'll saute fresh baby portobello mushrooms in olive oil and use that as a topping.  At times we'll sautee shrimp instead.  I used to like to order pasta with cream sauces in restaurants, but I don't eat them anymore, I eat enough other things that put the weight on.


Sounds yummy!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 17, 2016)

Hubby is second generation Sicilian...he could create a whole website.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 30, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like pasta too and used to make a homemade lasagna back in the day that was very good.  Now we mainly eat whole wheat pasta/spaghetti.  Sometimes we have it with a red sauce and sometimes we'll saute fresh baby portobello mushrooms in olive oil and use that as a topping.  At times we'll sautee shrimp instead.  I used to like to order pasta with cream sauces in restaurants, but I don't eat them anymore, I eat enough other things that put the weight on.



SB -- every time I try wholewheat pasta it seems gummy and yucky.  Is there a trick to cooking it?  I like al dente pasta, but I can't seem to make the whole wheat ones come out that way no matter what I try.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 30, 2016)

Good morning to all- We make and eat pasta quite often.  the home built stuff is so far superior to any kind of store product.  With a simple roller pasta machine, a big mess of pasta takes perhaps ten minutes to make, and about 60 seconds to cook.  We add spinach to it- makes green pasta.  We add ground up carrots- makes orange pasta.  We've even used boiled beats to make red pasta.  and it all tastes very good.
And since the pasta maker attaches to the kitchen counter right above Daisy the Housepig's crate, she gets all of the left over and fall over trimmings of pasta. She loves pasta days at our house.
We eat pasta a lot.
Good day to all- Ed


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 30, 2016)

I ADORE pasta.... AND Rice..... AND potatoes..   All the starchy carbs..  I'm a carboholic.   On Weight Watchers, these starches are high in points..  Even the healthier versions of pasta, such as whole grain are pretty much limited to a cupful.     So I cannot eat as much as I would like, because I would love to eat a heaping plateful.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 30, 2016)

I've always preferred rice or potatoes to bread or pasta. But my spouse adores pasta - I kid him that he's very Northern Chinese in his food preferences, for someone born in Hong Kong - so we eat it pretty regularly. I tend to serve it as a main dish, not a side starch. I make a mean carbonara sauce, spicing it up with a chile-laden Portuguese linguica from a local sausagemaker, instead of bacon or pancetta.

Having grown up with a mother who was a foodie 70 yrs before the term was invented , I'm accustomed to a wide variety of cuisines and foods! When I introduced him to spaetzle he was practically speechless with gastronomic happiness. Our favorite German restaurant has it both plain, and also in a mild, creamy cheese sauce (like mac'n'cheese). 

We also love Vietnamese food, which is often served with the soft, thin, springy rice noodles, which they sometimes use in lieu of rice. His family is originally from Shanghai, and I found it interesting that the Shanghainese noodles, although a little thinner, are identical in shape to the Japanese udon I grew up with.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 30, 2016)

Good morning again- Yes, I also limit my intake of pasta and taters and other taste good stuff.
I never eat more than I want.  I eat all that I want.  And I've never counted calories in my life- wouldn't know how to do it.
Of course, I only weigh ten pounds more now than I did when I was 21, so weight gain is not a consideration.
And as far as cholesterol and other dietary concerns- I have already lived thirty years longer than I ever expected  when I was 21, so I eat what I want when I want it.
Lord, I may go make me some more pasta to go with the big rack of ribs I'm smoking later today.
I do love to eat good food- life's too short to eat bad food.
good day to all- Ed


----------



## AprilT (Jun 30, 2016)

I have it about once a month, this week I made a pan of ziti, been eating it all week.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 30, 2016)

I have to be careful with pasta meals...  Like pizza... it just keeps going down until I bust open.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I have to be careful with pasta meals...  Like pizza... it just keeps going down until I bust open.


I know what you mean.  When I make mac n cheese I eat the whole pot of it!!  That's why I hardly ever keep it here.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 30, 2016)

I do love pasta but don't keep much around these days. I prefer a very thin Capellini, with a light sauce for when I need a little boost of mood enhancing carbs.  Lately I've been sticking to my brown rice, sauteed tofu  and veggies, easy and nutritious for summer.  Winter its a different story when I crave my special spinach lasagna.


----------



## Lon (Jun 30, 2016)

Check out DREAMFIELD'S for a healthier pasta.


----------



## Lon (Jun 30, 2016)

http://www.trydreamfields.com/ppc_D...YIjfET3dcyitNTp7xf7t8EPOvoKt787PpMaAsSI8P8HAQ


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for the link Lon.  Looks good!


----------



## Eric (Jul 18, 2016)

I like spaghetti and lasagna a lot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> SB -- every time I try wholewheat pasta it seems gummy and yucky.  Is there a trick to cooking it?  I like al dente pasta, but I can't seem to make the whole wheat ones come out that way no matter what I try.



Butterfly, I usually put a drop of olive oil and dash of sea salt in the water, wait unti it come to a full rapid boil and stir the spaghetti/pasta a couple of times while it's cooking.  Normally it's ready in around 13 minutes, no longer.  I start tasting strands at around 10 mins. just in case, we both like our pasta on the al dente side too.


----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2016)

I have it with stir fry. Pasta is from Asia anyway and tastes fine when served with Asian dishes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 19, 2016)

I have been turning Zucchini and Yellow Squash into pasta using a veggie spiral cutter.   Of course it's NOT pasta.. but at least it looks like it and is much easier on the waistline.


----------

